# VHT flame proof coatings?



## ryf (Sep 13, 2008)

http://store.summitracing.com/partde...62+4294863265+

http://store.summitracing.com/partde...5&autoview=sku

so what I'm thinking is I have this brinkmann 6330 "pro" propane grill, the "stainless steel" is of a high carbon/inferior grade and has started to rust as well as the black parts, I am considering sandblasting the whole thing and painting the bottom and lid of the grill with either the Clear or blue on the outside, the stand/cart bits would be gloss black. it would be completely disassembled to do that obviously, so it will be tedious, but we love the grill, but I can't stand the rust spots. clear coating the stainless is my first choice, as my wife and I like the look, but I'm afraid of what the clear will look like (glossing up the metal), and thats why I'm thinking about blue, its different enough that it won't look like polished brushed stainless, which means it would look normal and maybe a little snazzy. if I do the blue it will be clear coated as well. I am also a copper color for the dome, rated at 2000 degrees, its actually a exhaust wrap coating, but seemed perfect for the job. shown here.

http://store.summitracing.com/partde...5&autoview=sku


P.S. we are celebrating its coming winter renovations by firing up a boneless lamb leg on its rotissire, I would smoke it, but I have to keep the grill for something.


----------



## richtee (Sep 13, 2008)

IS just a sanding and going to an oil coat/season not an option?


----------



## ryf (Sep 13, 2008)

point of this is anyone have any opinions or experience on these as grill exterior coatings? 

added...oops, posted over instead of edit...

its stainless, so it won't look right turning caramel, caramel over black looks good. just looking to snaz it up a bit since its getting set aside a bit more.


----------



## richtee (Sep 13, 2008)

Pretty is as pretty does. Oil it and tell anyone with visual problems they can't have any Q. Coatings need re-coatings. Soo..your choice, no matter what you find.


----------



## ryf (Sep 13, 2008)

haha, that doesn't work when its your wife, if I hold out the food, it opens the door to holding out. I'm not willing to drop more cash on a new grill over it. WE just want it to look nice when we have friends and family over. its in good enough shape that sanding it now will provide good results. toss in a new burner if needed and its a new grill

the other option is painting it black, then the oil caretaking is less obvious. but she isn't keen on that, so whadya do?


----------



## crusty ol salt (Sep 13, 2008)

are you talking interior or exterior finish? I am of the thought of nothing but smoke and oil on the interior.


----------



## ryf (Sep 13, 2008)

inside is oil seasoned, will always be, meaning no paint, outside needs beautification/protection from future rusting, I forgot to point out, I only have to pay for paint and sand, I already own sandblasting equipment. though I will probably clean the inside and re-season the walls just to keep it from having sand in it, wouldn't want sand to get in my food.


----------



## ncdodave (Sep 13, 2008)

Those hi temp paints will also dis color and propane will get the metal over the 1500 limit easily. My charcoal smoker burns the highest rated NHRA heat paints easily. If anything the paint will dis color then flake again meaning expensive paint once or twice a  year if not more. The best hi temp coating I know of is the porcelean coating weber uses for the kettle grills.

Just buy a cover for it when not using it. if its a little discolored from use dont worry 'bout it it shows you use it. Keep it covered when not in use will help and if the stainless is rusting its not stainless my friend. Good luck and lets see some pics of your project.

See you in pamona for the NHRA nationals ill be working fire safety as usual.


----------



## ryf (Sep 13, 2008)

it lives under a cover, fyi there are different types of stainless(I can think of 10), and the ones with higher carbon can get rust spots, just like good kitchen cutlery. good to know about the temps being a problem though, perhaps I will only clean up the painted metal parts, as those are not stainless, and rust will move much quicker. I wouldn't mind the bottom getting the frosty grey color black turns into on most grills, it skipped and went straight to rust. (I'm thinking the paint job was poor to begin with)


----------



## ncdodave (Sep 13, 2008)

ryf,
You have a point about the paint job not being as nice as it looks. I've seen many shows on several cable channels like discovery and painting in most cases is done at the minimal level just enough to make something look good.


----------



## ghost308 (Sep 13, 2008)

I work for a company that makes stainless steel shrinkwrap machines I work with stainleee steel every day , mostly 304 SS eather 2B " which is a dull gray" or a #4 polish, to get rid of any rust use a stainless polish and a buffing wheel, never a wire brush that will make it rust more. Sand blasting polished SS will ruin it's looks it will turn  a very dull dusty mess that will never come out, and clear coating it will just burn into it and be another mess. there is another way our welders use but it involves a acid stick and a current which works really well but I don't know how you'd do it.


----------



## fwismoker (May 5, 2013)

VHT engine clear enamel is supposed to be pretty durable.


----------

